# Gap under string nut??



## mrd34d (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey all!

So over the past month I've been having issues with the intonation of my Dean ML XL (lefty). Specifically the G-string, and ONLY the G-string. I adjusted the truss, bridge height, the saddles, and tried 3 brand new sets of strings. I've put the saddle for the G-string all the way back & forth, and it's still sharp. 

Anyway, today while attempting to fix the issue yet again, I noticed a rather large gap under the string nut below the G, B, and hi-E strings. It also slightly present under the D string/ Is it supposed to be there??? I've looked at it from the side of the neck and everything, and no other gaps are present. The nut also SEEMS to be solid.

Here's a pic...











And in this one, I just placed a small flat-head in to give ya another perspective. no prying at it or anything.













I take it this is most likely the culprit for the intonation issue? Gotta replace it? Any recommendations?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi there,

At first glance, it doesn't look ok at all, but it might not be so bad if the gap is not all the way to the fretboard. If so, then it's really bad. But probably not so much for intonation as for sustain. If it may have anything to do with intonation, it would be because it brings the strings too high at the nut.

Most of the time, intonation problems are due to a guitar that needs a ajustment. If you haven't done it yet, I invite you to read the article I wrote about guitar ajustments. It will tell you where the problem might be.

Here's the link: http://www.guitarscanada.com/content/273-how-tell-if-guitar-needs-adjusted.html

Come back to us with your mesurements (action, string height at the nut, neck relief) and we should be able to help you out better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If it's a good quality nut there is no need to replace it. Use a sharp blade to separate the nut from the wood. Clean all glue residue using a file 90 degrees to the fretboard. Also clean off glue from base and side of nut. Use a small amount of WeldBond or any white glue and apply to surfaces where the nut touches neck and make sure nut stays flush and at right angle to fretboard. I use the strings detuned to provide pressure on the nut...again making sure nut does not shift.


----------



## mrd34d (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool, thanks! Also, would you know if it was possible to replace the nut with a locking nut? It's 1-11/16" X 1/4" I'll google it obviously, but just wondered if it was recommended


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I guess you could, but you will need to unlock it everytime you need to tune your guitar. Locking nuts make sens when you have the possibility to tune your guitar with tuning screws placed on the bridge/tremolo, such as on a seymor duncan. Unless you have such a bridge on your acoustic, I would advise you to stick with a standard nut.


----------



## mrd34d (Jan 14, 2010)

Alain Moisan said:


> Well, I guess you could, but you will need to unlock it everytime you need to tune your guitar. Locking nuts make sens when you have the possibility to tune your guitar with tuning screws placed on the bridge/tremolo, such as on a seymor duncan. Unless you have such a bridge on your acoustic, I would advise you to stick with a standard nut.


But....it's not an acoustic.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh! Sorry... kqoct

I don't know why I thought it was an acoustic...

That said, you still need to have a bridge that allows you to tune strings. I may be mistaking but based on your picture, it doesn't seem that you have such a bridge.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have another thought that may or may not be relevant. The Dean headstocks cause the strings to go out at quite an angle after they pass the nut and your nut slots are filed straight, as if for a Fender style headstock. I've seen nuts that have the slots angled out. That might work better on that guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The nut slots don't appear to cut correctly, and/or the strings aren't seated in them well in the photo. That illustrated gap indicates a poorly fitted nut, whether or not there's good contact, and it might not be original. In any event, it needs a proper setup. Take it to a good tech person.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

Mooh said:


> The nut slots don't appear to cut correctly, and/or the strings aren't seated in them well in the photo. That illustrated gap indicates a poorly fitted nut, whether or not there's good contact, and it might not be original. In any event, it needs a proper setup. Take it to a good tech person.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+1
You will have inconsistent contact at the breakover points given that the strings do not fall smoothly into the slots. Not good.


----------

